# Hubby's buying an ipad



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My husband is on his way to buy an iPad.  He likes mine but wants his own.  I think he wants to get in on the wwf gaming.  
I have a question.  I have several apps that  I have purchased.  Can we both have the same app on our separate iPads?


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

If the iPad apps are like the iPhone ones, you just have to use the same iTunes account and apps can be loaded on both.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, if they are on the same account, they can be put on all of your devices. My husband and I both have iPhones and iPads, and we share all apps.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

All you have to do is log into the same account through iTunes and you're all set.


----------

